# I need a full wabi-kusa tutorial!



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No such tutorial exists. I should know roud:


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

I always feel like the whole concept of Wab-kusa is so wide open, that it's more about using your imagination and trying stuff than a set technique. Just look at a google image search in english= https://www.google.com/search?q=how...98,d.dmQ&fp=a058945c83bc0f96&biw=1025&bih=558
and in Japanese= https://www.google.com/search?q=how...98,d.dmQ&fp=a058945c83bc0f96&biw=1025&bih=558
The translation from Japanese means Wabi=(from Wiki) The word _wabi_ do(es)not translate easily. _Wabi_ originally referred to the loneliness of living in nature. kusa=grass or sometimes weeds.
This site http://mywabikusaproject.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/ kusa-kusamono-kokedama-nearai-an-wabikusa/ encapsulates a lot of these concepts but also look at Kokedama and I think this site to some degree http://www.stringgardens.com/

Here are some of my experiments of growing Wabi's, you can see I have shelves just at the water line and a pump to spray water to increase humidity, and of cousre look at my TPT link about my Wabi's http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167779&highlight= and http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167779&highlight=

*What else you want to know!!!*


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> No such tutorial exists. I should know roud:


Yeah it does! I just need someone like pweifan to do it! Or you. Hint hint.


----------

